# Windows 7 partition size



## memory (Feb 2, 2010)

I am going to reinstall Windows 7 Pro 64bit soon and I want to put it on its own partition.  What size should I make the partition?  I am just going to install Windows 7 and no applications on this partition.  I was thinking around 40 gigs.  Would that be enough?  This is on a 500gb drive.  I am going to use gparted to create the partition.

Also, there is a partition called System Reserved that is 100mb in size.  What is the deal with this?  All the other times I installed Windows 7, it did not have this partition.  Why is it showing up now?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Feb 2, 2010)

memory said:


> I am going to reinstall Windows 7 Pro 64bit soon and I want to put it on its own partition.  What size should I make the partition?  I am just going to install Windows 7 and no applications on this partition.  I was thinking around 40 gigs.  Would that be enough?



If you are not going to install anything on that partition except the Windows 7 OS,40 GB might be even too much then.Rather make that 25 GB.




Cheers!


----------



## jamesd1981 (Feb 2, 2010)

i would leave yourself some room for expansion, i use win 7 64 and it is full of programs including some big ones like nero and photo x2, i have it in a 50gb partion and altogether onlu uses just over 40gb, so if your not a heavy program user 40gb should be enough and leave you room to add later, if you so wish.


----------



## memory (Feb 2, 2010)

Okay thanks.  I plan on installing the apps, games and everything else on the other partition.  This partition is just for Windows 7.


----------



## JoeSamo (Feb 2, 2010)

I would not make it less then 40gigs to be honest.  Always leave yourself some extra space on the drive you install your OS on..trust me save you trouble down the road!  Play it safe keep it at maybe even 50!


----------



## canivari (Feb 2, 2010)

JoeSamo said:


> I would not make it less then 40gigs to be honest.  Always leave yourself some extra space on the drive you install your OS on..trust me save you trouble down the road!  Play it safe keep it at maybe even 50!



I agree with you.
Even its for System Restores because if you have less space for them, windows
gonna give you less restore points in each time.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Feb 3, 2010)

LoL why dont you make your life more simple and create one partition that uses the entire HDD then install OS on that partition and ALL your things you need such as programs and games and then simply just clone that partition on some other HDD???
Or you can create 2 partitions which are the same size.I mean that you create one partition which uses the half of your HDD and the other partition which uses the other half of your HDD and then install OS and all your things on the first partition and just clone it on the second partition??

This is much better,faster and simple because if ever your OS stops working you can just clone everything back 

NOTE: When cloning the HDD or partition on some other HDD or partition,in the HDD or partition in which you will clone your HDD or partition be sure to create the folder in which you will clone the HDD or partition and call that folder something like "::ISK 1 - C:::"!You can give it any other name you want AS LONG AS THAT NAME CONTAINS TWO DOTS ---> ":" IN THE FOLDER NAME BECAUSE ON THAT WAY YOU CANT GO INTO THAT FOLDER THROUGH THE WINDOWS OS AND YOU CANT DELETE IT THROUGH THE WINDOWS OS BUT ALSO ANY OF THE VIRUSES THAT COMES INTO YOUR COMPUTER CANT GO INTO THAT FOLDER AND THEY CANT EVEN DELETE IT.On that way there is no way that your clone will be destroyed.Pretty cool ha?Of course there ARE viruses which can even destroy that,but they are VERY VERY VERY rarely.

As for the software for cloning the HDDs or partitions,I recommend you the free OS called Linux Ubuntu 9.04.Its free,easy to use and 100% safe.




Cheers!


----------



## MacBook (Feb 3, 2010)

It makes things much more difficult when you need to manually change the install path of every program you install, not to mention all updates will be download to the OS partition as well, and will eventually fill up.

I can see having another partition for your documents and media, but you do know that if you're OS crashes and you have to reformat, you will need to reinstall your programs anyways since all registry entries and links will need to be recreated.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Feb 3, 2010)

MacBook said:


> It makes things much more difficult when you need to manually change the install path of every program you install, not to mention all updates will be download to the OS partition as well, and will eventually fill up.
> 
> I can see having another partition for your documents and media, but you do know that if you're OS crashes and you have to reformat, you will need to reinstall your programs anyways since all registry entries and links will need to be recreated.



I totally agree with this.


----------

